# Cost cutting plan for shipping to Cyprus.



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi, We hope to move to Cyprus in Apr-May 2010 and in a bid to reduce costs involved in shipping have thought about doing it this way: Shipping company supply container, they have a storage facility a few miles away, hire a van, number of trips, load effects and car at the facility. They ship ccontainer to Cyprus and on arrival we deal with the paperwork etc... at that end. 
We have had quotes which range from £1200 - £1700. We will not incur packing costs as we are doing it ourselves. No handling and chocking charge at the docks for the car as apparently if you drive your car to the docks and it is loaded into the container there, it is costly, charges, fees etc.. 
Open minded about the Cyprus end though, ok we can find a man with a van for the effects, but is it more sensible to hire an agent for customs procedure etc.. or can you do it yourself.
The quote above is from a Liverpool shipping co and is for a 20` container, to compare we have had a quote for an all in service, packing vehicle and agent in Cyprus for the same size of container: £3500!!!! 
Advice, pitfalls, problems, all observations appreciated.
Cheers
H


----------



## Chilminder (May 25, 2009)

Sunbeam75 said:


> Hi, We hope to move to Cyprus in Apr-May 2010 and in a bid to reduce costs involved in shipping have thought about doing it this way: Shipping company supply container, they have a storage facility a few miles away, hire a van, number of trips, load effects and car at the facility. They ship ccontainer to Cyprus and on arrival we deal with the paperwork etc... at that end.
> We have had quotes which range from £1200 - £1700. We will not incur packing costs as we are doing it ourselves. No handling and chocking charge at the docks for the car as apparently if you drive your car to the docks and it is loaded into the container there, it is costly, charges, fees etc..
> Open minded about the Cyprus end though, ok we can find a man with a van for the effects, but is it more sensible to hire an agent for customs procedure etc.. or can you do it yourself.
> The quote above is from a Liverpool shipping co and is for a 20` container, to compare we have had a quote for an all in service, packing vehicle and agent in Cyprus for the same size of container: £3500!!!!
> ...



Hi sunbeAM peter morton removals are very good in cyprus and also very cheap. they deal with all shipping and removals with vans etc.give them a ring on 00357-26923588


----------



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the contact and number, appreciated...

H


----------



## peter rabbit (Mar 20, 2009)

Chilminder said:


> Hi sunbeAM peter morton removals are very good in cyprus and also very cheap. they deal with all shipping and removals with vans etc.give them a ring on 00357-26923588


Hi,

I am in a similiar position as yourself, moving in January/February and looking at the best options for shipping personal effects. Your idea of self loading the container sounds great . Have you contact details for the UK company who supply the container please?

Thanks,

J


----------



## Cheshire_lad (Aug 21, 2009)

We're also moving personal effects and a car out to Cyprus in Spring 10, from Northwich in Cheshire.

_*Very*_ interested in this thread - Thanks

CL


----------



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Tradelines Shipping*

Hi, The company is Tradelines Shipping from Waterloo in Liverpool 0151 920 2391, it was the idea of the guy in the office to do it in the way I have suggested on the post, the other alternative provided by another company involved actually driving to the docks and loading there which would have been costly, the guy at Tradelines suggested this cheaper method. Pm me for more info

H



peter rabbit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similiar position as yourself, moving in January/February and looking at the best options for shipping personal effects. Your idea of self loading the container sounds great . Have you contact details for the UK company who supply the container please?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Tradelines Shiping.*

Hi, Pm me for more info.



Cheshire_lad said:


> We're also moving personal effects and a car out to Cyprus in Spring 10, from Northwich in Cheshire.
> 
> _*Very*_ interested in this thread - Thanks
> 
> CL


----------



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

Further to the above for all those interested in this thread, I have confirmed with the shipping company that although the container is on a trailer, it is parked in a loading bay so you can drive vehicles straight on or reverse right up to it with a van etc..so loading is not a problem. making enquiries re insurance.

H 





Jo Valentine said:


> Hi
> Just a cautionary word for those thinking of self-loading a container, assuming that you get it delivered to your door; the container is not lowered from the back of the vehicle that delivers it, so you are loading to a height of 4 foot. Hard work if you aren't used to it and if you are going to completely fill the container it is like doing a 3-dimensional jig saw. There's probably only one way it will all fit and you've only 3 hours to get it right. And check whether your insurance applies if you do it yourself.
> Jo Valentine


----------



## Cheshire_lad (Aug 21, 2009)

hmm....

Just a thought, will the same situation apply when the container is delivered, I wonder?
It conjours up a picture of trying to get the car out of the container with potentially a 4-foot drop to contend with.

CL


----------



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

There must be ramps in Cyprus, or I hope there are, I am thinking that they will drop it on the ground for unloading.


Cheshire_lad said:


> hmm....
> 
> Just a thought, will the same situation apply when the container is delivered, I wonder?
> It conjours up a picture of trying to get the car out of the container with potentially a 4-foot drop to contend with.
> ...


----------



## Cheshire_lad (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Jo

That makes sense. I guess then, that in the 'order' of loading, the car goes last-in, first-out

regards
Ian


----------



## Sunbeam75 (Aug 24, 2009)

Jo, 
I should have been clearer, I meant at the docks, not at the residence.

H



Jo Valentine said:


> Hello again!
> Unloading a car from a container at your residence is NOT something we would do! When a container includes a vehicle it is normal for it to be emptied at Limassol Port whilst it is at 'ground level'. You need to be present in Limassol for the vehicle formalites and the remainder of the contents of the container are cleared there for you to remove or have delivered.
> <snip>
> Regards
> Jo Valentine


----------



## Cheshire_lad (Aug 21, 2009)

<snip.>

Sandra,

This one has gone straight over my head more than 100 feet up !!!

Can't see the significance of Rohm and Haas to this topic (Yes- I've had a look at the website).

What am I missing ?

CL


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cheshire_lad said:


> Sandra,
> 
> This one has gone straight over my head more than 100 feet up !!!
> 
> ...


It was a crafty attempt at advertising. As you can see I have now deleted it


----------



## sandra46 (Apr 21, 2009)

*cheshirelad*



Veronica said:


> It was a crafty attempt at advertising. As you can see I have now deleted it


sorry about that.
i used that site earlier this year. it was designed to match up people who wanted a carrier with people who could transport. must have gone to the wall since then. no idea who the electronic company is, or why it would re-direct you. 
Sandra46


----------

